# Κλίση του Άθως και του Άραμις



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Μου έτυχε η ταινία _The Man In The Iron Mask_ και συνέχεια μιλάει για τους Τρεις Σωματοφύλακες.

Το Άθως είναι ένα θέμα. Η κλίση του είναι μεταξύ αρχαίων και νέων Ελληνικών. Η κλητική του, ας πούμε, πώς είναι;
Το Άραμις πώς να το κλίνω; Να κρατήσω τύπους των αρχαίων; Η γενική είναι Άραμη; Η κλητική του;

Θα με σώσετε. Ψάχνω εδώ και ώρα σε γραμματικές και εγχειρίδια, αλλά δε βγάζω άκρη. Άλλος λέει έτσι, άλλος γιουβέτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

Ο Άθως, του Άθω, τον Άθω, ω Άθω.
Ο Άραμις, του Άραμι, τον Άραμι, ω Άραμι.
Ο Πόρθος, του Πόρθου, τον Πόρθο, ω Πόρθε.

Σύμπτωση, εγώ έχω τους Jonas Brothers ως Τρεις Σωματοφύλακες.


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Κι εγώ αυτά είχα στο μυαλό μου, βρε Αλεξάνδρα. Να κρατήσω, δηλαδή, τους τύπους των αρχαίων. Με μπέρδεψε το θέμα ότι υπάρχουν τα *Άθος*, *του Άραμη* κ.τ.λ.

Χαίρομαι που κάνουμε κάτι παραπλήσιο!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

Αν και δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρη για την κλητική. Να βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος, please;


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Ο _Άθως_, εντάξει.
Αλλά ο _Άραμις_ έχει γίνει _Άραμης_, όπως ο _Άγις Άγης_ και ο _Πάρις Πάρης_.
Δεν μπορούμε να κρατάμε την αρχαία κατάληξη στην ονομαστική και να λέμε ο _Πάρις_, του _Πάρι_ (ενώ είναι «του Πάριδος» κανονικά). Οπότε:
ο Άραμης, του Άραμη, τον Άραμη
(νιώθω ένα ντεζαβού, ντεζαβεκί)

Η κλητική:
Ρε Άραμη
Ρε Άθω
Ω Πόρθε (λόγιο), ρε Πόρθο (λαϊκό)


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

> Αλλά ο Άραμις έχει γίνει Άραμης, όπως ο Άγις Άγης και ο Πάρις Πάρης.
> Δεν μπορούμε να κρατάμε την αρχαία κατάληξη στην ονομαστική και να λέμε ο Πάρις, του Πάρι (ενώ είναι «του Πάριδος» κανονικά). Οπότε:
> ο Άραμης, του Άραμη, τον Άραμη



Αυτό ακριβώς ήξερα κι εγώ. Γι' αυτό ρώτησα.

Οπότε θα τον κάνω Άραμη. Γεννηθήτω Άραμης!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2009)

Πάντως δεν με χαλάει _ο Άθος, του Άθου_ --είναι και ο Πόρθος, του Πόρθου από δίπλα βλέπεις-- αλλά να το διαβάζω, όχι ακόμη να το γράφω) .
Το συνηθίζω όμως σιγά-σιγά. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το "Άραμις", συγγνώμη. Δεν τυχαίνει να υπάρχει και κανένας Άραμις στο περιβάλλον μου, ενώ Πάρης υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως δεν με χαλάει _ο Άθος, του Άθου_ --είναι και ο Πόρθος, του Πόρθου από δίπλα βλέπεις-- αλλά να το διαβάζω, όχι ακόμη να το γράφω) .
> Το συνηθίζω όμως σιγά-σιγά. :)


Ναι, ξέχασα, για τον φίλο μου τον Άθω (νομίζω ότι έτσι γράφει ακόμα το όνομά του), πάντοτε λέμε «του Άθου». Το είχα αναφέρει κι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> (νιώθω ένα ντεζαβού, ντεζαβεκί)


Γιατί ντεζα*βού*, αλλά ντεζαβε*κί*; Για το ίδιο φωνήεν, το u, δεν πρόκειται; Εγώ θα έλεγα ντεζαβού και ντεζαβεκιού ή ντεζαβύ και ντεζαβεκύ.


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Πήρα απόφαση!

* ο Άραμης, του Άραμη, τον Άραμη, ω Άραμη
* ο Άθος, του Άθου, τον Άθο, ω Άθο
* ο Πόρθος, του Πόρθου, τον Πόρθο, ω Πόρθε

Τα ελληνοποίησα όλα!

Για το Άθος με ενέπνευσε ο Άθως Δημουλάς, του οποίου η γενική στο ίντερνετ εμφανίζει πάρα πολύ συχνά ως του Άθου.

Ακούω διαφωνίες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί ντεζα*βού*, αλλά ντεζαβε*κί*; Για το ίδιο φωνήεν, το u, δεν πρόκειται; Εγώ θα έλεγα ντεζαβού και ντεζαβεκιού ή ντεζαβύ και ντεζαβεκύ.


Το «ντεζαβού» είναι καθιερωμένη ελληνικούρα, ενώ *_ντεζαβεκιού_ ή *_ντεζαβεκού_ αποκλείεται να βάλω στο στόμα μου. Έχει να κάνει και με το σύμφωνο που προηγείται, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε. Το «ι» στο τέλος είναι θέμα επιλογής μεταγραφής, όπως πλέον γράφουμε _στιλ_ και _μπίρα_.

Για τον _Άθο_:
Ο _αιγόκερως_, ο _ρινόκερως_, ο _κλαυσίγελως_, γράφονται πια _αιγόκερος, ρινόκερος, κλαυσίγελος_. Ο _Άθως_ κρατάει λόγω Άγιου Όρους.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το «ντεζαβού» είναι καθιερωμένη ελληνικούρα



Και καθιερωμένη αγγλικούρα θα προσέθετα.


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Εφόσον ελληνοποίησα τον Πόρθο και τον Άραμη, είπα να τα έχω όλα στο ίδιο στιλ. Να μην είναι το ένα έτσι και το άλλο αλλιώς. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Μια χαρά κάνεις. Αν δεν έγινε σαφές, συμφωνώ με το «Άθος, Άθου, Άθο».


----------



## pit (Nov 4, 2009)

Όχι, έγινε σαφές, απλώς δικαιολογώ πάντα τις απόψεις μου.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο όλων σας!


----------



## sarant (Nov 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το «ντεζαβού» είναι καθιερωμένη ελληνικούρα, ενώ *_ντεζαβεκιού_ ή *_ντεζαβεκού_ αποκλείεται να βάλω στο στόμα μου. Έχει να κάνει και με το σύμφωνο που προηγείται, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε. Το «ι» στο τέλος είναι θέμα επιλογής μεταγραφής, όπως πλέον γράφουμε _στιλ_ και _μπίρα_.
> 
> Για τον _Άθο_:
> Ο _αιγόκερως_, ο _ρινόκερως_, ο _κλαυσίγελως_, γράφονται πια _αιγόκερος, ρινόκερος, κλαυσίγελος_. Ο _Άθως_ κρατάει λόγω Άγιου Όρους.



Τελευταία στις εφημερίδες εμφανίζεται και ο περίγελως, μάλλον ταιριαστά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τελευταία στις εφημερίδες εμφανίζεται και ο περίγελως, μάλλον ταιριαστά.


Για τα σε -ως/-ώς εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2742. :)


----------

